# USB drivers fail to load



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

I've flashed my phone many times using Odin and never had an issue. But this time for some reason the drivers fail to load. I try to reinstall the drivers but that fails too. Anyone else run across this? And yes, I've rebooted my laptop.


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

different cord? that is what worked for me the other day.


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

I think it's a different issue than that. I tried to reinstall the drivers completely and the install fails. Fortunately I have access to multiple machines here at work. Installed on a different one and everything is fine.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

On the computer that doesn't work, what os are you using? Also have you ever tried to connect to that computer before flashing a custom rom?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> On the computer that doesn't work, what os are you using? Also have you ever tried to connect to that computer before flashing a custom rom?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


It's a Windows 7 64 bit machine. It's what I've always used to flash my phone. I got to thinking about the problem and at some point I tried to tether via USB. It had a set of USB drivers obviously and I tried to install and they failed for some reason and I gave up. Looking back I wonder if those messed up the old drivers. I've tried uninstalling and deleting everything but the old drivers I always used still fail on install. Either way I've gotten the new Tweaked on my phone now so it's not a real issue.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

zhakrin said:


> It's a Windows 7 64 bit machine. It's what I've always used to flash my phone. I got to thinking about the problem and at some point I tried to tether via USB. It had a set of USB drivers obviously and I tried to install and they failed for some reason and I gave up. Looking back I wonder if those messed up the old drivers. I've tried uninstalling and deleting everything but the old drivers I always used still fail on install. Either way I've gotten the new Tweaked on my phone now so it's not a real issue.


Try installing the drivers as administrator (right click on the file and run as administrator). Im also on w7 64 and I have to do it every time I format it.


----------

